# '95 maxima code reader plug????



## chucky200 (Jan 3, 2003)

Hoppfully an easy one post answer.

Couldn't find my answer by searching.... I'm posting for a buddy who has a '95 Maxima SE.

Where is the plug for the OBDII scanner/code reader?

I know the 200sx one is to the right of the fuse box, but over the phone my buddy says he can't find one that meets my description of the universal plug.

Can someone help me out? hard for me to tell him when the car isn't in front of me 

Thanks!

-Christina


----------



## Terran (May 7, 2004)

In '95 the max was only partially OBDII, they were working on switching it for the '96 which is why it's in a wierd place. I seem to remember hearing that is was somewhere near the passengers feet, but I haven't actually needed to look for it. If you are unable to find it and are just trying to retrieve the codes, here's how http://vbxmaxima.8m.com/ecu.html.


----------



## chucky200 (Jan 3, 2003)

Terran said:


> In '95 the max was only partially OBDII, they were working on switching it for the '96 which is why it's in a wierd place. I seem to remember hearing that is was somewhere near the passengers feet, but I haven't actually needed to look for it. If you are unable to find it and are just trying to retrieve the codes, here's how http://vbxmaxima.8m.com/ecu.html.


Thanks for a quick reply! 

I think laziness is the key word esp. when they know I have a code reader that is so simple.

I was wondering about whether it was OBDII yet or not, that's why I had them look for the plug b4 I waste my time on meeting up if my code scanner won't work.


----------

